# Read Here To Find Out Which Personality Types Should Rule



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

It's fine by me to be near the bottom. Ruling always gets in the way of fun. :tongue:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Marino, on this list the smartest aren't at the bottom, they are in the ruling classes. You should be more observant.


You should learn what intelligence is. :happy:


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Marino said:


> You should learn what intelligence is. :happy:


And you should learn to get in line punk!

Don't talk to nobility like that or I'll haul your ass off for a night at the station.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

this thing is completely backwards lol, some people have such a weird way of humor XD


----------



## HenRickunit (Aug 26, 2009)

AhmenRah said:


> BULL SHIT! A biased INFP ruling the world? GAH! Where did I put my guns, *Cocks a shotgun* INTPS lets kill the filthy son of a bitches! Ehh, We do like being told what to do, however being at the very bottom? Hell no. Being told what to do sometimes does help, but being told how to run my life? NEVER!


I think this quote explains why our not on top.



Grim said:


> I hope people who read this have enough common sense to think for themselves.
> 
> But maybe that's expecting a bit much.


 



tdmg said:


> And you should learn to get in line punk!
> 
> Don't talk to nobility like that or I'll haul your ass off for a night at the station.


Reminds me of Half life 2
When that soilder told me to pick up that can I almost cried.:sad:


What the helcome is ISFP and ISFJ doing as science researchers? 

INTJ & INTP should definantly do research so we can actually have 
technology do all the meaning less work.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't have to be in the ruling class or anything, but come on -- I can't be in the science department? You can trust me with nuclear bombs and stuff. I promise!:happy:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Marino said:


> You should learn what intelligence is. :happy:



I refuse to join your cult, you cannot make me.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that this heirarchy makes perfect sense.. If flipped?

Good lolz though =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Come on guys, all of this is true, we are so awesome.

I agree about the INT being at the bottom, they are way better in jobs like janitor where they have to plan the cleaning efficiently. (no offense to janitors there)


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Eh what i said was funny at that moment, What cult? and Ben, dude I say we just work on the bombs and stuff in secret, then at the very least expected moment, we put them on the market. win-win? ehhh this is why INTPs are taken too seriously.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

melbel said:


> Note:
> _I found this article and before anyone reads ahead I want to point out this article is not serious. It was meant in fun. It's pretty funny, though... especially that the author states that INFPs are the best (and is an INFP) which is something an INFP would say. I found it here, if you want to read it in its native environment._
> 
> *Using the Myers-Briggs System for a Better Society*
> ...


 
Beware of the power hungry ENTJ's and INTJ's. They will murder you. ENTP's would jsut love to riot agaisnt you for the hell of it, and INTP's would also take initiative to attack if you invapable of doing your role properly. Rationals at the bottom... welcome back to hell. We NT's recently conquered this society from the SP's back in the19 80's who took it from the SJ's who had held it under control since the 1800's, who then had a cycle of rise and fall with the SP's. The rise of the NT's has always coincided with the highest in human acheivement. Remember the reneissance. Remeber the scientific revolution. Remember the founding of the U.S.A. Remember all the new stuff which NT's have created which has reshaped the world.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> I find this list provocative and I'll be sure to have the author in one of my many *cough*"vacation fun" camps*cough*, I do believe we have a *permanent* spot there.
> 
> Once I've accuired world dominion of course, which should be soon...


 
Ohh, I can help you with that mate,


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I love how INT's are the least desirable in that article... INFP's tend to not like us very much. :laughing: Amusing!


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL, say hello to stalinist Russia.

It would work if you flipped it around and put the ESXXs and INFXs higher to the top. Also, all NTs should be at the top position, not just the introverted ones - this is leadership, after all.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

melbel said:


> Note:
> _I found this article and before anyone reads ahead I want to point out this article is not serious. It was meant in fun. It's pretty funny, though... especially that the author states that INFPs are the best (and is an INFP) which is something an INFP would say. I found it here, if you want to read it in its native environment._
> 
> *Using the Myers-Briggs System for a Better Society*
> ...


This is just utter nonsense.. I took it with a grain of salt and it's still utter nonsense.. "Lets keep the intellects away from doing what they do best.. and lets have a dreamer at the top".. Sorry but I see a world going backward there,as well as some serious pigeon holing and _*self fellatio*_ by the author ..

As Marino said.. this is a primitive way of thinking..


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Lance, kindly merge the article into the comedy thread.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Of course this list is totally bunk. It's still lulzy  

There's enough joke lists that put NTs on top, we can't have our fun?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Madapplejack (Aug 30, 2009)

I wouldn't want to be in charge of society...that smacks of _effort._

Marino's reference to the Dark Ages has intrigued me, though...have the distributions of the different types been consistent through various time periods, or do circumstances of those periods alter the distributions? I think someone mentioned INTs being underappreciated until the 19th century--could it be that there were fewer of them?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Of course there were fewer of them just because there were fewer people to be them. Besides, possibly the best time for NT's has been the late 19'th century (inventor's paradise) and the late 20'th century (lots of organized innovation.)


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think we're understanding the concept of what it means to be an INFP. 

"To understand Healers, we must understand their idealism as almost boundless and *selfless*, inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in. The Healer is the Prince or Princess of fairytale, the King's Champion or Defender of the Faith..." - The Portrait of a Healer Idealist (Keirsey)

This is why the author of the article is NOT joking when he says that the INFP is not biased. 

Try and understand this quote form the movie Gladiator, as Caesar offers 'Maximus' the keys to the empire after his death. 

Marcus Aurelius: Won't you accept this great honor that I have offered you?
Maximus: With all my heart, no. 
Marcus Aurelius: Maximus, that is why it must be you.

That's the whole idea. I hope this makes the concept easier to understand


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

SeeNbetween said:


> "To understand Healers, we must understand their idealism as almost boundless and *selfless*, inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in. The Healer is the Prince or Princess of fairytale, the King's Champion or Defender of the Faith..." - The Portrait of a Healer Idealist (Keirsey)
> 
> This is why the author of the article is NOT joking when he says that the INFP is not biased.


I wish this forum has vomit button.


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera (Oct 14, 2009)

Did get some lulz out of that 

Forced to become leaders.. Not gonna happen.. I think I'd explode seeing all the worlds problems and then trying to deal with all of them trying to make everyone happy


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

SeeNbetween said:


> I don't think we're understanding the concept of what it means to be an INFP.
> 
> "To understand Healers, we must understand their idealism as almost boundless and *selfless*, inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in. The Healer is the Prince or Princess of fairytale, the King's Champion or Defender of the Faith..." - The Portrait of a Healer Idealist (Keirsey)
> 
> ...


Whatever you were trying to show FAILED. This thread was a joke and you are trying to make it legit?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

SeeNbetween said:


> ..."To understand Healers, we must understand their idealism as almost boundless and *selfless*, *inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in.* The Healer is the Prince or Princess of fairytale, the King's Champion or Defender of the Faith..." - The Portrait of a Healer Idealist (Keirsey)...


I love that quote by Kiersey, especially *this part*. Thank you for your post SeeNbetween. :happy:


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

Humor is in the eye of the beholder. Didn't expect you to understand what I was trying to say.

The author didn't intend it as a 'caste system', as someone put it so terribly. 

It's more of an ascent of selflessness, which for the bottom tier of personalities can be hard to understand. It isn't easy to perceive an impartial mind

Global leadership positions are and have been so easy to take advantage of, I find it hard not to see the rational side of this.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know how selflessness correlates to type.

Forgive my generalizations. It's an attempt on simplicity. Traits described ahead are not limited to, nor are they representative of all, INFPs.

I think, though, that INFPs are on a weird edge for selflessness. On one hand, we live to understand the world in relation to ourselves. INFPs tend to be self centered. It's exactly that trait that gives us the martyr stereotype. We empathize and see strife as "What if it were me?" An INFPs most altruistic gestures stem from wanting to preserve the self. Then again, what gestures of that nature don't? Self preservation is innate. 

Selflessness in general requires a person to step out of their normal way of thinking and try to observe the situation from a bird's eye view. Maybe this trait comes more easily to some than others. Maybe some people don't value objectivity. Either way, I'm cautious to relate it to type. I'd think of it as a behavioral choice outside of MB.

I still read this as a bit of arrogant humor, and not much else. If it were a list of impartiality, I'd hardly put INTPs on the bottom.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Psilo said:


> I don't know how selflessness correlates to type.
> 
> Forgive my generalizations. It's an attempt on simplicity. Traits described ahead are not limited to, nor are they representative of all, INFPs.
> 
> ...


My God that was wonderfully put :happy:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Selflessness correlates to untype.

The untype should rule.


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

Psilo said:


> I don't know how selflessness correlates to type.
> 
> Forgive my generalizations. It's an attempt on simplicity. Traits described ahead are not limited to, nor are they representative of all, INFPs.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, a conscious that is naturally centered towards humanity as a whole other than on itself, at the risk of sounding incredible naiive. I don't necessarily agree with the "What if it were me?" clause. I feel like I place more emphasis on the relationships with everyone around me, and when things mess up I blame myself, and the anger towards them is really just anger at myself being released. I hope that makes sense, and is even applicable. 



I understand that the list, in context (assuming the author actually is INFP and that wasn't added) is humorous, I just see something deeper here, I just feel like it could work.

Nice to meet you by the way.


----------



## rswear (Apr 3, 2009)

I think INFP’s already rule. Not by standing up and saying "Follow me" but rather by identifying those who do that and "suggesting" where they should take us. We will happily follow any leader as long as they lead exactly the way we think they should. We suggest things by playing the humility card with great skill. We say things like "I am so glad you are the one in charge, I don’t envy you, _however_ if it were me I’d suggested doing this..."‘ we then follow it with lots of reasonable _sounding_ logic. We will also carefully prepare the leader to follow our will by planting seeds with the other followers. Thus the leader hears variations of the same idea from different sources and ends up thinking it was their idea in the first place. So we may not get the credit for our ideas but ultimately we get our way.

If the _leader_ still refuses to conform to our will, we simply walk away. After all a leader with no followers is not a leader. 

And yes I am kidding... No really I am, honest...


----------



## Madapplejack (Aug 30, 2009)

rswear said:


> I think INFP’s already rule. Not by standing up and saying "Follow me" but rather by identifying those who do that and "suggesting" where they should take us. We will happily follow any leader as long as they lead exactly the way we think they should. We suggest things by playing the humility card with great skill. We say things like "I am so glad you are the one in charge, I don’t envy you, _however_ if it were me I’d suggested doing this..."‘ we then follow it with lots of reasonable _sounding_ logic. We will also carefully prepare the leader to follow our will by planting seeds with the other followers. Thus the leader hears variations of the same idea from different sources and ends up thinking it was their idea in the first place. So we may not get the credit for our ideas but ultimately we get our way.
> 
> If the _leader_ still refuses to conform to our will, we simply walk away. After all a leader with no followers is not a leader.
> 
> And yes I am kidding... No really I am, honest...


You should be blacklisted for revealing guild secrets.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Psilo said:


> I don't know how selflessness correlates to type.
> 
> Forgive my generalizations. It's an attempt on simplicity. Traits described ahead are not limited to, nor are they representative of all, INFPs.
> 
> ...


There you go, selflessly defending other types...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INFP's just shouldn't rule. After all, you wouldn't like it if the NT's sent doctor octogonopus after you.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

ENFJs seem to be like they would be good rulers. Here's as follows...

Ruler: ENFJ (Remember that a ruler's role is to get everyone together towards a certain direction)

Accountant/Manager: ESTJ (Not people person but they're good with numbers and practicality)

Administration: ESFJ (Like ESTJ but they're a bit more people friendly and could deal with them here.)

The list can go on and on but I think those would be good choices for the hierarchy of leadership. Of course, each type has it's ability to be a great ruler. I think it depends on the industry/leadership we're talking about.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> INFP's just shouldn't rule. After all, you wouldn't like it if the NT's sent doctor octogonopus after you.


INFPs can thrive as rulers. If they have people who can handle the details and be the jerk, they can take care of finding creative directions and pulling people together. INFPs could probably be good in the entertainment industry (directors, music producers, entertainment CEOs, etc.).


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Not in the entertainment industry, because it's a rather cruel bussiness where people are treated like comodities.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Not in the entertainment industry, because it's a rather cruel bussiness where people are treated like comodities.


Which is why we need creative INFPs although...you probably haven't really been in the entertainment industry, have you?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Nonsense piggypants.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

im glad this is a joke...


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

mrmatt said:


> im glad this is a joke...


Oh please, we all know INTPs couldn't lead. Now back to your lab and start writing down formulas on a chalkboard:tongue:


----------

